# [portage] unexpected portageq exit code: 13 (résolu)

## nexus6

Bonsoir,

Voilà le message qui me dit rien qui vaille et que j'ai lorsque j'ai tenté ce soir un emerge -duav  : 

```
Permission denied: '/etc/make.conf'

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2801:  Called has_version 'src_unpack'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  180:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "unexpected portageq exit code: ${retval}"

 *  The die message:

 *   unexpected portageq exit code: 13

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2801:  Called has_version 'src_unpack'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  180:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "unexpected portageq exit code: ${retval}"

 *  The die message:

 *   unexpected portageq exit code: 13

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Je ne vois rien de spécial pour ma part dans mon make.conf :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="bash-completion -ipv6"

LINGUAS="fr"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-10"

FEATURES="candy userpriv usersandbox strict ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

```

 :Arrow:   Des idées?  Serait-il possible que l'ebuild soit temporairement "cassé" ? 

Si tel est le cas, je tenterai de nouveau dans quelques heures en espérant que l'erreur ait déjà été signalé.

Merci d'avance si vous avez d'autres suggestions   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by nexus6 on Tue Feb 19, 2008 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Quels sont les droits sur ton make.conf ?

```
$ ls -l /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## nexus6

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Quels sont les droits sur ton make.conf ?
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /etc/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Bonsoir geekounet. La dite commande qui informe des droits en cours sur make.conf donne le résultat suivant :

```
-rwx------ 1 root root 733 Feb 17 00:25 make.conf
```

Je dois dire que je ne me sens pas très à l'aise avec chmod, et j'ai peur de faire une bêtise   :Confused:   (bien que j'ai bien pris le temps de regarder sur Internet car les tutos ne manque pas   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Ma logique me dit qu'il faudrait rajouter portage en lecture et en exécution. Ici, d'après ce que je peux comprendre, root et son groupe peut tout faire. Mais je ne sais pas à quoi correspond le 733 (un userID?).

Si tu peux m'aider ce serait sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## ceric35

Ca doit etre ca en effet !

Essaye "chmod a+r /etc/make.conf"

----------

## boozo

beuh... c'est quoi çà ?   :Shocked:   maquerait plus qu'un sickybit tient pourquoi pas

Toi, m'est avis que tu as dû bien t'amuser avec les droits non ?  Allez zou !   :Wink: 

```
#chmod 644 /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## nexus6

 *boozo wrote:*   

> beuh... c'est quoi çà ?    maquerait plus qu'un sickybit tient pourquoi pas
> 
> Toi, m'est avis que tu as dû bien t'amuser avec les droits non ?  Allez zou !  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Après réflexion, je pensais m'être planté, car chmod change uniquement les droits, et par la suite, je pensais qu'il fallait juste rajouter portage en lecture/exécution étant donné mon make.conf :

FEATURES="candy userpriv usersandbox strict ccache"

Bon ou pas ?

----------

## nexus6

C'est bon!  :Wink: 

Il va falloir quant même que je planche sérieusement sur chmod  et chown !

Merci boozo, c'est résolu  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

merci mais c'est geekounet qui t'as mis sur la piste ^^

Heuu j'ai quelques questions car j'ai vu malencontreusement ton gentoo_mirror (!!) et vu l'usage du "usersandox userpriv" ("candy" je n'en parlerai même pas) et ces droits délirants sur le make.conf : pourrais voir un emerge --info stp ?

bientôt on va en voir arriver de là-bas "la bouche en coeur" pour un bug avec un "gpg strict severe"... :p 

----------

## Bio

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -rwx------ 1 root root 733 Feb 17 00:25 make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Non seul root peut "tout" faire sur ce fichier, son groupe n'a aucun droit.

Pour faire simple : les 3 premières lettres concerne le propriétaire du fichier, les 3 secondes concerne le groupe auquel appartient le fichier, et les 3 dernières concerne tous les autres utilisateurs.

Via chmod tu peux donc changer tout ça et voilà 2 ou 3 petites infos :

1 concerne les droits en exécution (x)

2 concerne les droits en écriture (w)

4 concerne les droits en lecture (r)

Tu peux combiner ces chiffres pour affecter plusieurs droits d'un coup, par exemple 3 = -wx, 5 = r-x, 6 = rw-, 7 = rwx

Donc un chmod 754 affectera les droits comme suit :

propriétaire = rwx

groupe = r-x

les autres = r-- 

chown quand à lui permet de changer le propriétaire et le groupe du fichier avec la syntaxe suivante :

chown <propriétaire>:<groupe> fichier.

Je ne peux que te déconseiller de changer les permissions des fichiers de ton système si tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais, sinon tu cours droit à la catastrophe. Le meilleur moyen pour éviter ça, utiliser le login root au minimum.

Dans le cas du /etc/make.conf les permissions correctes sont les suivantes : rw-r--r--, propriétaire root, groupe root :

- seul l'utilisateur root peut le modifier

- portage peut le lire (tous les utilisateurs peuvent le lire en fait)

- aucun droit d'exécution sur le fichier : pas nécessaire c'est un fichier de conf donc texte.

----------

## nexus6

 *boozo wrote:*   

> merci mais c'est geekounet qui t'as mis sur la piste ^^
> 
> Heuu j'ai quelques questions car j'ai vu malencontreusement ton gentoo_mirror (!!) et vu l'usage du "usersandox userpriv" ("candy" je n'en parlerai même pas) et ces droits délirants sur le make.conf : pourrais voir un emerge --info stp ?
> 
> bientôt on va en voir arriver de là-bas "la bouche en coeur" pour un bug avec un "gpg strict severe"... :p 

 

Oui c'est vrai c'est geekounet qui m'a tendu la perche, alors merci à lui aussi  :Razz: 

Sinon, pour mon gentoo_mirror (apparement j'ai pu me gourré si je te lis entre les lignes ^^), j'ai tout simplement copier l'URL qui pointait sur un serveur français sur la page des miroirs de gentoo.org.

Les droits délirants de mon make.conf, et bien moi aussi j'aurai bien aimé savoir pourquoi d'un coup ils ont été changé. (1)

Je préciserais juste que j'avais résolu entre-temps la même erreur de portage en corrigeant le super-block de deux partitions LVM2. Car je m'étais trompé dans les montages de deux système de fichiers : 

```
/dev/Nexus6/var (reiserfs)

/dev/Nexus6/vartmp (ext2)
```

[!!] hors, dans fstab j'avais mis /dev/Nexus6/var-tmp. Donc, j'avais très certainement le répertoire tmp dans /dev/Nexus6/var après avoir emergé certaines choses (et j'avais peur que mon arbre de ports soit corrompu).

Voilà! (lol!) C'était un peu le bordel, et j'ai donc pris un live-ce 64 bit pour redéplacer mes données (afin de les preserver), apres avoir effectuer un formatage reseirfs et ext2 des partitions concernées pour remettre au propre le superblock de chacunes d'elles, (car les commandes shell pour les reconstruire n'avaient rien donné). Et là c'est tout bon!

Pour usersandox et userpriv, c'est juste pour augmenter un peu plus la sécurité lors d'un émerge (userpriv, qui fait que emerge est exécuté par l'utilisateur "portage" et non "root", desactiverait sandbox, alors j'ai rajouté usersandbox).

Et pour candy, c'est juste un gadget  :Wink: 

Je te ferai un emerge --info dés que possible (càd dés que j'aurais pu emerger xorg-server + firefox, car je suis encore en mode texte   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Alors à plus tard  :Smile: 

(1) Edit : je me rappelle avoir sauvegardé mon make.conf sur une clef USB (FAT32), il est probable qu'en restaurant le fichier que les droits liés au groupe se soient effacés (car il me semble que la FAT ne gére pas ce genre de chose). En tout cas, je suis sur que le montage de la clef et l'opération de restauration du fichier a été effectué par les droits SU. Mais peut-être que je me trompe.Last edited by nexus6 on Tue Feb 19, 2008 11:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nexus6

Aah merci Bio !!

C'est juste ce qu'il me fallait pour y voir un peu plus clair  :Smile:  Et je te rassure, j'éviterais de tester cette commande sur des fichiers systèmes   :Laughing: 

En tout cas, ça m'aide pour la compréhension (et l'appréhension des petits soucis)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

Aah bonnn, suis ~rassuré ! Comme d'autres ici, quand je vois "ovh" qqpart j'ai souvent des inquiétudes...   :Laughing: 

Sinon pour le changement de droit intempestif : oui c'est probable en effet des passages de fichiers win$ -> nux donnent généralement des droits en exe sur les fichiers a l'arrivée

Bon ben bonne continuation alors et a bientôt sans doutes  :Wink: 

----------

## nexus6

Qu'est-ce que tu as contre OVH ?

Au fait pour le emerge--info :

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8-Nexus6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8-Nexus6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Feb 2008 16:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## boozo

En fait la polémique d'OVH vient des serveurs dédiés fournis avec leurs Realease 2 qui fleurissent un peu partout... pour ce qu'on en à vu ici (je précise car peut-être que d'autres n'y trouveront rien à redire), c'est un vréritable boxon leur config  :Rolling Eyes:  des choix d'optimations spécieux, des packages retouchés par leurs "soins" - non des moindres - qui posent plus de problèmes qu'ils n'en résolvent, etc. 

De surcroit, c'est souvent des novices sur gentoo voire sur linux carrément qui prennent çà pensant sans doute bien faire et après ils arrivent sur f.g.o pour qu'on les dépatouillent au premier update... donc en ayant vu ton mirroir,  je me suis juste inquiété mais à tord   :Wink: 

----------

